# Favourite and Least Favourite First Founding Chapters



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Rank or state which you like, dislike or are ambivalent towards. List numerically, rank them in tiers, separate or combine the loyalist and traitors however you like. Maybe just state your favourite/s and least favourite/s leaving the other ones out. Whatever you want. I'll do mine 

*Tier One* :grin:
Thousand Sons
Alpha Legion
*
Tier Two*
Raven Guard

*Tier Three*
White Scars
Luna Wolves/SoH/Black Legion 
Iron Warriors
Blood Angels
World Eaters
Death Guard

*Tier Four* 
Word Bearers
Night Lords
Dark Angels
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Salamanders

*Tier Five*
Emperor's Children
Ultramarines

*Tier Six* :angry:
Space Wolves

I have a general preference for the Chaos legions because they were my first and third armies and the bad guys are usually more interesting. AL and TS are the chapters I always root for in the fluff because they both have interesting backgrounds, both turned traitor for justified reasons, they're both underdogs in a way. I like their primarchs. Part of the reason I hate the Space Wolves and Ultramarines because they've done over my favourites in the past 

Raven Guard are inoffensive, one of the least significant of the first founding chapters, have a tragic back story (the Istvaan thing), are rarely used by 40k players, I like Corax, like how they look and their playstyle etc. 

Tier three are the legions I like and tend to root for depending on who they face. Tier four are similar but slightly lower. Word Bearers were my third major army but they're a bit twisted for my liking. Night Lords have a cool back story, colour scheme and play style but are also pretty evil. The loyalists here are chapters I neither like nor dislike.

Tier five. Ultramarines are boring, always irritatingly heroic in the fluff and the army every beginner chooses. The Alpha Legion thing doesn't help. I sort of liked EC before they fell to Slaanesh but after falling they're hard to empathise with. 

Space Wolves turned on my poor Thousand Sons- nice job forcing an entire legion to turn against the Imperium. Their wolf fluff is lame and the Viking thing is a bit cliched and over the top for me. To hell with them. Part of the reason I have the World Eaters in tier four is the fight they had with the SW pre heresy

Anyway- thoughts? Who do you like and hate?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Favs
Salamanders and A Legion

burn stuff and be sneaky/ dragons/hydra

Least Fav
Ultrasmurfs and Luna Wolves
Nothing Unique


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Favorite? Thousand Sons. Why? 'Tis odd, but it was love as soon as I saw this guy back in the 90's...










Even stranger? I also like Space Wolves, but in the "grimgrod" Ork way ("Favorite Enemy").

As for a Legion I hate? Meh... Don't really mind any of them, as they all have their own perks and quirks.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Favorite legions are Space Wolves and Imperial Fists, The Space Wolves for being the rebellious spanner in the works working for Empy while the Imperial Fists always were the boring yet pragmatical warriors that got the job done.

I don't care much for most of the Space Marines as most feels overrated, but a special notion there goes to the Ultramarines (a bunch of fucking Mary Sues, or U2 in space I would have liked to see them save the day with the cams off, no i wouldn't they still doesn't hold a candle to the Imperial Fists), and there are the issue of their fans that has completely soured my relations with the chapter. They are worse than the fans of Manchester United, and more retarded people are difficult to find anywhere (I have found one or two Manure-fans that are good, so I hope there can be some Ultramarine-fans that are okay and not total idiots).

At the evil side I like the Word Bearers. It's the Phoenix Coyotes-thingy. Nobody likes them, so I do. Who I don't care about is the Alpha Legion, everyone is the same and all that meh. I don't mind the Thousands Sons either despite the hatred from Leman Russ.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I've never seen this discussed before, I like seeing people's opinions. 

Any fans of Ultramarines out there?



Deneris said:


> Favorite? Thousand Sons. Why? 'Tis odd, but it was love as soon as I saw this guy back in the 90's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. I've never seen that model, I always thought the Thousand Sons boxed set that came out around the time of the 3.5 codex were the first TS models (not counting Ahriman)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Favourite is unsurprisingly Dark Angels. Least favourite would be the Iron Hands or Salamanders. Imperial Fists are a close second most awesome, with World Eaters being my favourite Chaos dudes and Death Guard being my least favourite renegades.

Midnight


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Favorites:

I used to really like the Raven Guard, but this has kind of been soured since McNeill got his hands on them. It seems pretty much every damn Raven Guard character he decides to put in a novel is some kind of uber-ninja, nigh-unstoppable melee monster. It was bad enough in the Ultramarines novel where they featured, but it got even worse in _Angel Exterminatus_. 

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed reading the actual fights between Lucius and Sharrowkyn, but it seems kinda off to me that one random Raven Guard, who doesn't even seem to be as well renowned as the CC specialists like Kharn, Raldoron, Sigismund etc. utterly annihilates Lucius, who is supposed to be the best swordsman in his entire legion.

I get that stealth is their specialty, but McNeill just goes over the top. I mean if every friggin' Raven Guard is so awesome they should never lose any battles.

One legion who I've grown a soft spot for is the World Eaters, especially since _Betrayer_. They went from a legion of honourable warriors who valued martial prowess and brotherhood, to a group of savage berserkers who killed simply for the sake of spilling blood. And all just because they wanted a connection to Angron, to forge a bond with their primarch when all the other legions seemed to effortlessly bond with theirs.

Least favorite:
Easily the Emperor's Children. They seemed like mostly a bunch of arrogant dicks even before they were corrupted. Pretty much Vespasian, Tarvitz, Demeter and Rylanor were the only likeable characters in that whole legion.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Favourite- Space Wolves first then Emperors Children or World Eaters. Surprisingly I do have a lot of time for the Thousand Son, mainly due to HH fluff.

Least favourite- Ultramarines, boring, dull uninspiring!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Squire said:


> Any fans of Ultramarines out there?


Yeah, I'm a fan of them.

However is this supposed to be the first founding chapters or the founding legions? Because there is a difference of nine if we just go by the chapters.

Going with founding legions, my favorites would have to be the Ultramarines and the Word Bearers. Least favorites are the Night Lords and White Scars


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

My favorite Loyalists are the Blood Angels and Space Wolves. Their Primarchs were touched by Chaos a bit more than the others when whisked from Terra, yet they are among the most loyal. As for the Traitors, I like Word Bearers, Thousand Sons and Alpha Legion.

My least favorite Loyalist would be the Dark Angels. Pick a side! For the Traitors, I would say Emperor's Children. A Marine fallen to unbridled excess is a contradiction.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dan the argument about the Space Marine fallen to excess seems more like an argument for why the Emperor's Children are awesome than the other way around.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

My favourites: Interesting fluff and I like the way they do things
Alpha Legion, Raven Guard, Ultramarines, Thousand Sons and White Scars

So-So: Mixed feelings, both good and bad points
Night Lords, Death Guard, Salamanders, Blood Angels, Iron Hands, Space Wolves, Iron Warriors, Ultramarines, Dark Angels, Sons of Horus

Utterly Dislike: No redeeming features for me (except Tarvitz, Demeter and Vespasian as previously mentioned for the EC). IMO Betrayer is an absolutely awful chaos fanboy pantomime where mindless aggression beats all tactics and discipline. (just my opinion, not trying to convert anyone).
Word Bearers, World Eaters, Emperor's Children


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

You listed the Ulatramarines twice, why? And where is the Imperial Fists?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice to see my favourites getting some appreciation :victory:



Chompy Bits said:


> Favorites:
> 
> I used to really like the Raven Guard, but this has kind of been soured since McNeill got his hands on them. It seems pretty much every damn Raven Guard character he decides to put in a novel is some kind of uber-ninja, nigh-unstoppable melee monster. It was bad enough in the Ultramarines novel where they featured, but it got even worse in _Angel Exterminatus_.
> 
> ...


I panicked and had to stop reading there. I've just started Angel Exterminatus, but if there are Raven Guard roughing up the EC then it sounds promising



darkreever said:


> Yeah, I'm a fan of them.
> 
> However is this supposed to be the first founding chapters or the founding legions? Because there is a difference of nine if we just go by the chapters.
> 
> Going with founding legions, my favorites would have to be the Ultramarines and the Word Bearers. Least favorites are the Night Lords and White Scars


Sorry, I meant the legions, but not necessarily restricted to pre heresy or during the heresy. However people want to approach it is fine


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Squire said:


> then it sounds promising


I got some bad news for you.....


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> You listed the Ulatramarines twice, why? And where is the Imperial Fists?


Lol, I was half asleep an couldn't decide where to put the Ultramarines. The "I was half asleep" answer also applies to the Imperial Fists, D'oh. :suicide:

I would rank Imperial Fists in my favourites instead of the 2nd Ultramarines listing I stupidly wrote there. :laugh:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Favorite: AL

Worst: Hmm... the World 'redundant' Eaters? They don't serve a purpose given that the Wolves and Blood Angles do what they do but with finesse and some semblance of restraint if need be and if not, it can be turned off like a light switch.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Favourite loyal 
Salamanders and Raven Guard (couldn't decide)

Favourite traitor 
Emperor's Children

There alright
Night lords 
World Eaters
Alpha Legion
White Scars


Meh (don't care for them that much)
Iron Hands 
Imperial Fists
Word Bearers
Space Wolves
Death Guard
Blood Angels
Luna Wolves/SoH/Black Legion 
Iron Warriors
Thousand Sons


My Least favourites
Dark Angels- just accept it. your one of the bad guys.
Ultramarines-let another Legion be on the front of the boxs and the codex etc.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Favourite would be SWs and Night Lords.

Least favourite would be the Iron Hands and Death Guard. Not that I dislike them, it's just that there hasn't been enough done with them in the HH series to put them above all the rest. The same could be said of the IF, but what little appearances they've made in their various cameo roles has added some character and shown some diverse characters.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

My Favorites:
Dark Angels - always been a fan. Battle style and the secretive plot twisting fluff attracts me.
Space Wolves - just seem to be cute and cuddly lol - but seriously I think they have good fluff and a more human sense than most others.
Iron Warriors - These are my first chaos army and if I were a space marine would fight like these guys 
White Scars - common crazy space bikers ftw
Thousand Sons -are just cool. Who doesnt want to throw psychic fire at people for fun?

Think are interesting:
Black Legion/ Sons of Horus - just overall fond of 
World Eaters - who doesnt like no sense of tactics?
Night Lords - just monsters nuff' said
Iron Hands - lets face it these guys are basically robots
Imperial Fists - battle style and organisation draw me to these plus their not mary sues like the ultramarines 

So-So: (no hatred for but have little to make me like them)
Raven Guard 
Salamanders
Blood Angels 
Death Guard
Emperors Children

Dislike slightly
Ultramarines - even though I played Ultramarines for a while I just think the fluff has become ridiculous so they win everything
Word Bearers - just never felt any connection to them 

Ultimately despise:
Alpha Legion - I know Ill take flak for this but I just hate it how they can seemingly do anything and not get found out. I know there infiltration specialists but cummon' space marines go through a million checks with recruits and security so whilst I think they should be good they just seem so god damn perfect in their role even more so than the 'we can do no wrong' Ultramarines. In short they seem too perfect they need a good ass kicking to move up in my list.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Favorites: 

*Alpha Legion* - All your bases are belong to us
*Ultramarines* - Dan Abnett worked his magic in _Know No Fear_. Courage & Honor, and so on. 

Least Favorite: 

*Emperors Children* - McNeill has raped them so hard that I get an urge to put anything even remotely related to them on fire the moment I see/read/hear about it...


The rest are mixed.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Favorites- Night Lords (They win by a long shot), World Eaters, Alpha Legion.

Somewhere in the Middle- White Scars, Salamanders, Raven Guard(These three are mostly due to lack of writing done for them), Ultramarines, Emperors Children, Imperial Fists, Emperors Children (I love the idea of Noise Marines, but most of my hesitation comes from their colors), Death Guard (I dislike the look of Plague Marines, and Nurgle in general, but I like their fluff), Iron Hands, Iron Warriors, 

Least Favorite- Space Wolves (I like their rules and play style, but I'm not a huge fan of their fluff), Blood Angels, Sons of Horus, Dark Angels, Thousand Sons.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Love ultra marines. There is a reason most successors come from them, they are the best. Hate space wolves, why because they are hypocrites.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I would probably put the Thousand Sons as my most favorite legion, mostly because of their fluff. I always thought they had some of the best background and reasons for turning to Chaos, as well as their general atheistic.

Least favorite would be the Ultramarines, for their incompetence and hypocrisy as detailed by the Ventris book.l Out of all the Chapters they have deviated furthest from their Primarch's intentions regarding the Codex. Their blind adherence to the Codex even in face of defeat disgusts me.

I used to be a fan of the Ultramarines, but recent Black Library novels have gone a long way to me dropping the chapter in disgust. Abnett's Know No Fear was in particular just horrible characterization of them.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> One legion who I've grown a soft spot for is the World Eaters, especially since _Betrayer_. They went from a legion of honourable warriors who valued martial prowess and brotherhood, to a group of savage berserkers who killed simply for the sake of spilling blood. And all just because they wanted a connection to Angron, to forge a bond with their primarch when all the other legions seemed to effortlessly bond with theirs.


Agreed. I had always considered them 2-dimensional, bloodthirsty madmen, but _After Desh'ea_ was the story that really won me over to them. 

My favorite loyalist legion is probably the Dark Angels. In the present day, they're dark, gothic, and sinister and you can see the beginnings of that in their Heresy-era stories, even if _Fallen Angels_ and _Descent of Angels_ are two of the weaker books in the series. 

My favorite traitor legion is probably between the Thousand Sons and the Night Lords. From the first time I flipped through the old Chaos codex, the Thousand Sons and the story of their downfall stood out to me as a particularly intriguing mix of good intentions and tragic hubris, in contrast to the other legions. Despite what I usually think of Graham McNeil's prose, _A Thousand Sons_ did a great job of portraying their nuances. No matter how idealistic they were, their determination to help mankind evolve was marred by their own arrogance from what they thought was mastery of their powers. The fate of the legion after the Rubric is cast and Ahriman's denial of his own damnation are also great bits of background. 

The Night Lords endeared themselves to me after I first read Simon Spurrier's _Lord of the Night,_ which is still one of my favorite Black Library books. They are a legion that is tragic, horrifying, irredeemable, virtuous, corrupt and malevolent in equal measure. As Acerbus notes at the end, Konrad Kurze was a very unbalanced and multifaceted individual. Each of the major Night Lord players (Sahaal, Talos, Acerbus, etc.) each embody only a fragment of who the Night Haunter was. I guess I tend to favor tragic legions whose downfall is mostly due to their own faults. 

Like a few others here, I never really liked the pre-heresy Emperor's Children. I know arrogance comes with their job description, but we rarely see the virtuous aspects of the legion, just a lot of pomposity. Fulgrim's fall to Chaos is more him being an idiot than it is tragic, and you never really identify or sympathize with them (unless their name is Saul Tarvitz).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

As for Loyal Space Marine Legions read my sig.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I'm not too much into Space Marines but I do have a favourite amongst them:

*Alpha Legion* - the only SM faction I approve =) 

The Marines quite simply _cannot_ be so tough as to make any real difference if they are so few in number as the fluff dictates. I know the fluff also dictates that they do make a difference but that is merely a flaw in the logic of the fluff.
Besides, if training a Marine from scratch (ie. pure human recruit) takes years as I seem to recall to have read, there is no feasible way for them to replace losses and every single one of the chapters is doomed to extinction. 
Alpha Legionnaires are the only even trying to circumvent this by using clandestine tactics, agents, saboutage and whatnot. Well, not whatnot but realistic tactics (come on, drop pods?! Jump pack assaults? Banner bearers? ).


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

From the original legions, I've really come to love the Ultramarines and the Alpha Legion. Both Legions recognized their potential outside of just running around and killing things, and their primarchs taught them to reach beyond themselves as warriors. The Ultramarines and Guillaumin were successful in their creation of an entire Imperium themselves. The Alpha Legion really did turn to their brains and can effect events far larger than the individual Astares involved.

I've always been a Space Wolves fan as they seem to be the commensurate hunters of all the legions; and the Iron Warriors due to their instinct to build something greater than themselves.

Outside of that, I really don't have a great use for the Iron Hands, especially as Ferrus Manus is corrupted through his hands and such a paternalistic dick to all his sons. If it weren't for his hot-headed approach (no pun intended) at Isstvan V, the HH would have begun with a far more level playing field.

I'm not a big fan of the Night Haunters, World Eaters or the White Hands. The Legions seem very one-dimensional in their aggression. This might be a good purpose from the fighting standpoint, but its sad they have all that evolved genetic material and don't do anything besides killing or terrorizing people... and they don't even get drunk around a campfire the way the SWs do!


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Who is the White Hands?


----------



## bastex (Feb 13, 2011)

Tier One 
Iron Warriors
Space Wolves

Tier Two
Blood Angels
World Eaters

Tier Three
White Scars
Luna Wolves/SoH/Black Legion 
Death Guard
Raven Guard

Tier Four 
Dark Angels
Iron Hands
Salamanders

Tier Five
Emperor's Children
Word Bearers
Night Lords

Tier Six 
Ultramarines
Imperial Fists

if you see 1 u understand 18. Space wolves what is not to love?


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Favorite
The 2nd Legion.
I mean what's not to love. These guys are just golden. And their backstory is one of the awesome things ever written. Not to mention that their Primarch is a virtual powerhouse that makes both Russ and Angron look like sissies.


Least favorite.
The 11th legion.
These guys are just embarrassing. The whole idea behind them are just pathetic. Sure at first glance it has potential but then it was taken in the wrong direction in the fluff and totally spoiled it for me. Plus you have to admit that their primarchs name is the silliest of them all.
It doesn't help that their colour scheme looks like it was thought up by a colour blind clown. 


:grin:


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

^I chuckled:grin:

Fav: Salamanders (I have not read any of Kyme's novels so it's completely based off the general fluff)

Least: Dark Angels (They wouldn't be my least fav if I hadn't read the awful HH books)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> I'm not a big fan of *the Night Haunters*, World Eaters or *the White Hands*.


LOL really?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Favorite: Dark Angels. Like their fluff and how the army plays on the tt. Did anyone really expect anything else from me? Traitor Legion is probably the one that got destroyed in that one battle over there.

Least Favorite: Ultramarines. Everyone follows what got written ten thousand years ago without exception for the most part? Yeah no thanks. Traitors are Emperor's Children. I just don't seem to like how they are after they fell.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Favourite; Iron Hands. I love the fluff, the way the Legion operates, it's clan system, the use of biopics, Flesh is Weak, the Schism, their ties to the Adepts Mechanicus, Icons, colour scheme, just so much beautiful stuff. I've got all books regarding them digitally, a fair few physically. Just love them 

Next, Chapters I have a great fondness for, be it characters, fluff etc. Alpha Legion, Thousand Sons, Raven Guard, Iron Warriors. 

Meh Imperial Fists, Dark Angels, Emperors Children, White Scars, World Bearers, World Eaters, 

Dislike Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Blood Angels. If I've forgotten any then that pretty much sums up my opinion.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Favourites

Thousand Sons - Not only do they fight completely differently to the other legions, but their philosophy is different. Whereas other legions go around destroying and conquering, the sons want greater integration with the conquered peoples, they respect them more, and want to preserve and learn what they can.

Emperors Children. - Forget the fall of these guys for a second, think before Laer. They are the role models of what it means to be a marine of the great crusade. They are dedicated, they are deadly skilled and they are obsessed with finding martial perfection. There was a reason why the emperor picked these guys as his favourite!


Don't like

Quite a lot! Don't like the Space Wolves, World Eaters, Night Lords, Dark Angels, Ultramarines or the Alpha Legion


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

They are all good in their own way. As fans we should enjoy all of them for what they stand for. You can talk up every chapter and find good qualities in them all.

With that said, the fans of individual chapters are crazy stupid. 

Fans of the blue boys and the space puppies are usually quiet since they get the most heat. However you sometimes get the one REALLY dedicated fan who won't stop defending them. 

GK fan girls just spout off the new fluff like "DRAIGO FTW!!" and it is hard to fight that since they currently are the fluff champions of everything.

Then you have the likes of the White Scars, the Death Guard, or any non popular chapter fans who are almost as elusive as a unicorn, so you can't hate on them. I have yet to see a big Iron Warriors fan.

With that said, are there any Word Bearer fans? I never see many people like them. Poor Lorgar is usually at the bottom of everyones list. Poor WB.

However you can spot a Alpha nerd and a T-lemming from a mile away. Almost all their posts have to do with how GREAT their chapter is. We get it, you like them. Please broaden your horizon.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Honestly my favorites are the Night Lords and Alpha Legion,and the Iron Warriors. Least favorite is probably the Imperial Fists. Your all masochists we get it. (Even though Sigismund is my second favorite HH characters. Probably because he's pretty obviously WE influenced. :biggrin


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the Night Lords, Worlds Eaters and Alpha Legion because these are all real ways people have waged war.

I dislike the Ultramarines because they are basically the "We outnumber you" Legion. Also their Primarch is second only to Horus in obviously thinking he was worthy of his own giant empire. 
I dislike Leman Russ for being too damned stupid to destroy prospero without re-consulting with the Emperor. (How does a Primarch that's so stubborn take a rival brother at his word, when he never has before?)


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

CJay: I don't see anything wrong with having a favorite Legion - different personalities and all that. Besides, some Legions are frankly more boring (less developed). Sure, they all have their place in the background, and ultimately the debate has about as much worth as the "favorite color" debate; but there's nothing wrong with having a favorite color.

Here's my list:

Strongly like: Thousand Sons, Raven Guard, Iron Warriors, Salamanders
Like: Iron Hands, Alpha Legion, Blood Angels, Death Guard, Ultramarines, Sons of Horus
Ambivalent: Emperor's Children, Space Wolves, Dark Angels
Dislike: White Scars, Night Lords, Imperial Fists
Strongly dislike: Word Bearers, World Eaters


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly, though most popular (it's obvious GW favors the Ultramarines, the newest game and a giant series of novels proves so) without the Ultramarines the 40k story would be far less annoying and ridiculous. I mean they basically made Calgar a Primarch, running around in the Warp killing daemon princes.......I have changed my mind, the Ultramarines are the most ridiculously boring and powerful space marine chapters.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Apostle said:


> I mean they basically made Calgar a Primarch, running around in the Warp killing daemon princes.......












Think you have your characters confused? The whole running-around-the-warp thing is Kaldor Draigo's schtick...granted, Draigo has his own problems, but that's a discussion for another thread.

To answer the thread question, though, I think each legion has its own charm, its own appeal. For that reason, I don't have an absolute favorite, nor an absolute unfavorite.

That said, like a lot of players, I tend to favor the nonstandard over the standard - post-heresy Iron Warriors over Black Legion, for example, or Iron Hands over Ultramarines. Mind, I realize what it is the Ultramarines are trying to do - that is, be to the legions/chapters what Superman is to DC superheroes - and I appreciate that, but as I said, the nonstandard has more appeal to me, likely for being just that: nonstandard.

Nothing about any of the legions turns me completely off from them, though.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Apostle said:


> Honestly, though most popular (it's obvious GW favors the Ultramarines, the newest game and a giant series of novels proves so) without the Ultramarines the 40k story would be far less annoying and ridiculous. I mean they basically made Calgar a Primarch, running around in the Warp killing daemon princes.......I have changed my mind, the Ultramarines are the most ridiculously boring and powerful space marine chapters.


The Ultras has always been boring ever since they were imagined as the Ultra Marines. Nothing new there. And they hired Matt Ward as a writer, comeon the way to see a codex is how people (I use that term loosely) see themselves. At least that's how I see it, everything is written from a POV.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Protoss119 said:


> Think you have your characters confused? The whole running-around-the-warp thing is Kaldor Draigo's schtick...granted, Draigo has his own problems, but that's a discussion for another thread.
> 
> To answer the thread question, though, I think each legion has its own charm, its own appeal. For that reason, I don't have an absolute favorite, nor an absolute unfavorite.
> 
> ...


Yep that was a completely confused statement by me. Read about Draigo and I just kindof wish the Ultramarines had such a crazy story attatched to them.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

I really like the Emperor's Children, so far their downfall as well as their primarch's has been the most interesting part of the Horus Heresy novels. They also have a unique color scheme. But in my mind they are less flashy purple and not bright pink as seen in _some_ art.

My second favorites have to be the Luna Wolves, some of the most interesting characters are the loyalists in there.

Of course, every single legion is interesting and there is not a single one I don't love.


----------



## DarthMarko (Aug 20, 2012)

I like :
SW for crushing pompus,one eyed, chaos touched dog called Magnus who joined Horus even when he found out who changed the order for his legion execution.....When Russ broke his back I shed a tear of joy....

DA - love their secretive way and brotherly rivalry between them and SW

Salamanders - human friendly - me like 

WB - very interesting legion

So,so : IF,UM,BA

I hate : TS - because of arrogant Magnus ( on contrast I love Ahriman and his band of renegades) and ofc mission impossible marines


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

Favourite have to be the word bearers, I love the idea that of all the reasons for treachery i.e. power, survival,why the fuck not (ANGRON) and the hatred of the Imperium, only the 17th chose Chaos because it is real, they are gods and so should be worshipped.

Also got a lot of love for the broken sons, Angron, Curze, Sanguinius and the like.

Absolutely hate the Wolves, a bunch of big headed, ignorant, hypocritical, self righteous, judgemental pups, the one legion who manages to eliminate 2 loyal legions both there own and the 15th (who probably would have been the most useful) in one fell swoop, even the 16th cant bost of an achievement on that scale (drop site massacre was a group effort). On top of that is the whole 'My sorcerers are not sorcerers', they are spirituals, they dont use the warp they use the land or some such shit.


----------



## Bigus Dikus (Aug 11, 2013)

Favorite :
- *UM *great tacticians, stoic, professional, my favorite
...300 UM vs 600 WB ??? Not one UM dead (mark of Calth)
- *SW* freaking Vikings, love them too much since the start of hobby, burning Prospero and breaking Magnus was Epic
- DA (but only the fallen), I think they are the one who are loyal

I hate : WB - bunch of wusses, they sucker ambush Ultramar and they Lose in the end... O yeah Lorgar is the guy who is to blame for heresy, fething religious nutjob
TS - deamonic friends, they should have been put down the moment cyclops sold his puny soul


----------



## Cavash (Aug 10, 2012)

Favourites: Night Lords and Iron Hands. 

Least Favourite: Word Bearers and Imperial Fists.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Before The Black Library?

Alpha Legion were a favorite. Their original fluff was pretty awesome. A bunch of arrogant jerks who were ruthless on the battlefield and always trying to perfect the art of warfighting and trying new ways to victory. Then, after the Heresy, adopting a crafty Green Beret style of snake eating guerrilla warfare against the impossibly powerful Imperium because that was the only option left to them and because they were stubborn, arrogant jerks.

After Black Library, the Mission Impossible Marines plummeted to the bottom of the list.

All the setting needs now are some Scooby Doo Marines to see "just who they really are" and then Alpharius can rant about how he would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those stinking kids.


Other than that, I don't really have any "favorite" or "least favorite" Legions. I like the Ultramarines for being a bit more "no nonsense" than some of their bretheren. If I had to pick a "least favorite", it's probably the World Eaters, only because they are so ridiculously cartoony. Seems like the most fun Legion to model, convert and paint. But the silliest of them, story wise. The World Eaters would be completely ineffective as a fighting force.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

After Prospero Burns, I doubled-down on the Space Wolves as a relative favorite Legion. The personality of the characters and within the Legion as a whole as expressed by Dan Abnett really worked for me. I also like the way they can work as a group, not just from training/auspex feedback, but the way they smell each other and really act as a pack. Their unconditional stubborness in the face of the first war of Armageddon also earned them a lot of points.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

I main guys are obviously Tau and my favourite factions from the IoM are the Imperial Guard and Sisters of Battle but when it comes to SM's this is how I rate them.

Like:
Space Wolves - There Viking Werewolves, what's not to love? Also I'm a fan of shamanistic barbarian characters in general 

Imperial Fists - Kind of like the Smurfs but less generic and more style, the Prussian/Holy Roman Empire style is really cool

Black Legion - The daddy Space Marine Legion turned bad, I like that they have the blessing of all the Chaos gods and it's basically an amalgamation of Marines from all other Legions

White Scars - Same reasons as SW but with added oriental flair also I really like there style of warfare

On The Fence:
Everybody Else

Hate:
World Bearers - Every time I read about them I cant help but think there just a bunch of weak willed, sniveling little toads.

Emperors Children - Pompous douche bags

Thousand Sons - Hypocritical emo pompus douche bags


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Like the Iron hands, iron warriors, world eaters most. I like the heavy bionic/flesh is weak thing the iron hands have going on, similarly with the iron warriors where their style of battle is also a winner. As for the world eaters, appeals to the psycho in me.

Next band of favorites are the Black legion, chaos with a bit of everything which is good, that's why I play them, you can have anything. Like the alpha legion in the fluff, but doesn't translate well onto the tabletop. Also like the night lords, lord of the night is a great book. 

The rest all contribute to the setting of 40k but they are not my favorites. However the Emperors children are seriously fucked up.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

space wolves are favorites, scars least favorite.


----------

